# Funny groom names



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So Traceys two got the POW (I took the liberty of PCing it up a bit Trace and Rufus alternates between the Scalp and the Yeti. I know many of you are partial to what I call the "My Groomer drives a Ferrari" and Nina rocks the Ewok. There is one past the Yeti I want to call "Is that a dog or the hairball of a T-rex?" but it seems unweildy. 

Any ideas for good names for other styles?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I called this 'The Falkor' when Poppy first got home. You may need to google that.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I did just that! I've caught ruby in a couple of poses and snoozing, having a falkor moment! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

POW = prisoner of war ... Right?? Or am I off the radar? 
Full scalp!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Haha I did just that! I've caught ruby in a couple of poses and snoozing, having a falkor moment! X


'Poos do look a bit falkor-ish when snoozing don't they!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is definitely an ewok... This is her best ewok look  Helped by the fact the flash went and she was about to blink, so her usually big eyes look tiny, haha!



I like to call Lola the old fashioned bear, especially when she gets her ears trimmed up, she has the Steiff look about her! My bear...


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> So Traceys two got the POW (I took the liberty of PCing it up a bit Trace and Rufus alternates between the Scalp and the Yeti. I know many of you are partial to what I call the "My Groomer drives a Ferrari" and Nina rocks the Ewok. There is one past the Yeti I want to call "Is that a dog or the hairball of a T-rex?" but it seems unweildy.
> 
> Any ideas for good names for other styles?


You know to non cockapoo owners, this reads exactly like one of those spam posts that doesn't make sense


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> You know to non cockapoo owners, this reads exactly like one of those spam posts that doesn't make sense


Hahahaha!!! - well spotted! 
So true. I have just re-read the post! 
But to us crazy poo lovers it makes perfect sense


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes prisoner of war. I thought it was more politically correct than the Aucshwitz or whatever it was you called it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahahaaaa hahahahaahahaaa


----------

